# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  NEW «Двойной СЮР… или вечная молодость» застольно-игровой момент к выпускным 2018

## Львовна

*Дети – это подарок вселенной!!! И даже существует теория, что это ОНИ нас выбирают. Хотя, мы считаем, что детей и родителей не выбирают. 
Это, так сказать,  ДВОЙНОЙ подарок !!!

...Раскрываем  интриги, вспоминаем семейные тайны, смеёмся и совсем чуть-чуть грустим в застольном игровом моменте*

*«Двойной СЮР… или вечная молодость»* *- от дуэта Д.ЕВОЧКИ*





_О структуре: Вначале – интерактивная ЗАСТОЛьная, далее - активная часть. Блок массовый. Задействован весь зал.


ПЛЮСЫ:  Реквизит? За столом- нет, на танцполе- по желанию!!!!


Продолжительность: Примерно 20-25 минут



В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: Музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл. 


СТОИМОСТЬ: 2000


карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 


С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)_


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Kley (31.07.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (01.05.2018), Ураган (14.06.2018)

----------


## Ураган

Блок просто улетный.Музыка подобрана, как всегда превосходно. Заходит на ура.

----------

Львовна (15.06.2018)

----------


## Львовна

Спасибо, Ульяночка! Это один из самых любимых моментов для выпускных. Приятно, что тебе нравится! Радуй своих родителей и выпускников! :Smile3:  :Tender:

----------

